# Should I keep this pigeon?



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

To get to our bank, my mom and I have to pass DufferinFlock. As some of you may know, DufferinFlock is a very mistreated up flock, and walking past them is technically grabbing as many pigeons as will fit in your arms. Today I was lucky, and only nabbed one. She's missing her leg form the knee (is it called a knee?) down. Obviously, she can't perch and has a horrible limp. When I caught her, it was already gone, but I figured I might ask 'yall if she can survive on the busy streets, or if I should keep her for the sake of her life. She's very small, which leads me to think she's a female, although she could be anything really. A wonderful brown/black/white grizzle, resembling Clove somewhat, but with a smaller beak and looking more delicate. 
Other than her missing leg, she's in good condition, a bit on the skinny side, and is pooped on, but nothing a bit of food, lice spray, and water can't fix.

Other, less important news:

Tundra and Clove are on eggs again. Their nest is still on the ground, but in a nesting bowl, and elevated with slabs of wood I stick there. Both actively sit, and there is no dampness or anything of the sort that could be harmful. I'm taking Tundra to the vet at some point to see if he has any disease that killed BabyII and Vesper. If this round survives, their names would be VesperIII (yes, III) and Cobalt, I guess, or some other element from the periodic table with a cool name. 

Yesterday I was feeding pigeons in a park far away from my house, when I saw a blue bar, stringfoot! no swelling or anything, just bright red string. I only had a piece of bread and four peanuts left! I lured him closer, and then drove him to a corner, when he realized what I was doing and flew! I was horrified, and desperately jumped, arm outstretched, and to my surprise, I caught three flight feathers! A load of people were watching me stand there holding a random pigeon by the wing. It was a bit funny! I checked him over and made sure I hadn't hurt anything, and started the hour long trip home. This trip gained me a few followers on twitter for my *cough cough* "valiant efforts". He was fine, no cuts or anything, and so after I removed the string, I just banded and released him!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good string foot save!..lol... 

not sure what my opinion is on the one foot bird. I think I would see how she does in you're care and see if she is happy in that type of situation...if not you can release her where you got her..she may have a mate out there looking for her.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. I mean, look, on the one hand....after you treat her and feed her and all, if she still shows a severe limp and poor/compromised lift-off because of that non-foot...let's call a spade a spade and just say it: she will not survive long out there.

Foraging is hard, fleeing is hard, and even sticking up for herself/himself is hard.

So it's one of those calls where you say "is it better for the Pigeon to have a very likely short and probably labored life, but be in the Feral world where she/he was born ?" (In which case, what you are doing is providing a well-needed pit stop...some nutrition and warmth and a chance for her/him to strengthen up so at least the odds aren't quite as stacked as when you brought her in. At least just a tad more health and strength for what lies ahead....)

Or: "Is it better to provide her with a better situation where she can struggle far less but not have the freedom of the Feral world she/he was born into ?" In which case you provide an environment in which she/he can flourish and likely even...enjoy...eventually, and live a much longer and easier life....but not her old Feral life.

Always a judgment call...

I don't particularly consider a one-legged Pigeon to be releasable....IMHO. 

People always say "I see 'em all the time"....but....we have no idea as to how old they are or their quality of life. 
The ones I have seen, when I examined the situation closely over a period of a few different sightings....they struggle out there quite a bit.....


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

November-X-Scourge said:


> A load of people were watching me stand there holding a random pigeon by the wing. It was a bit funny! I checked him over and made sure I hadn't hurt anything, and started the hour long trip home....this trip gained me a few followers on twitter for my *cough cough* "valiant efforts".


BTW...that's just *excellent*........you rock....

...keep an eye on YouTube for "Crazy Girl Rescuing Street Pigeons" or something like that ...someday someone will catch it on vid.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Dear November,

Regarding the one with the limp, I think living with a limp is survivable in some situations, but trying to get by via hopping is much harder. I have a wild girl in my flock who limps due to a bad string injury, where both feet were tied & strangled together and she could not stand for a few weeks when I met her. She is now missing one foot that was strangled off with the string, ankle down, and the other foot is mangled from the tangle with string. She does ok with competing in the flock for food. But I think I will take her with me if I ever have to move- I just want to give her some years experiencing the freedom she is used to before that happens.

I have another guy who can only hop, his leg was torn off by a falcon just above the knee. I am keeping him, and he is such a lovely, grateful older bird, who seems to know what I am giving him.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Bella_F said:


> Dear November,
> 
> Regarding the one with the limp, *I think living with a limp is survivable in some situations, but trying to get by via hopping is much harder.... *
> I have another guy who can only hop, his leg was torn off by a falcon just above the knee. I am keeping him, and he is such a lovely, grateful older bird, who seems to know what I am giving him.


Yes, that is a good distinction to make. I think if the Pigeon is basically peg-legged, meaning she/he can walk on it but it is just a stump...that is one thing. I think if most ground locomotion is by hopping and using it makes the Pigeon visibly keel over and have to use her wings to adjust balance....that will just be a bad situation. Besides slowing down the lift-off, their visible condition just would scream "eat _me_" to a predator.

Also, since Bella mentioned...consider that if her flock is not one you feed regularly, so they are basically dependent upon street foraging most of the time, that also downs the odds significantly.

In situations where folks release a fully-flighted yet hobbled Pigeon, they can at least manage much better if the flock they stick with is regularly fed by a Pigeon Person. It doesn't cut down the daily labor of life, but at least they stay nourished to keep their strength and fight on.....


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Jaye!

Nice to see you, and thanks for helping me decide to keep my one legged guy. You are SO right- its easy to see how difficult it is for birds like this to forage. Since he has the option, he prefers not to forage at all, and just stand in his seed bowl comfortably pecking. And good point about them attracting predators due to awkward landings and lift-off.

He somehow taught himself to coo & spin circles with just one leg though, lol. He gets right down low so he can use his stump.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Jaye said:


> BTW...that's just *excellent*........you rock....
> 
> ...keep an eye on YouTube for "Crazy Girl Rescuing Street Pigeons" or something like that ...someday someone will catch it on vid.


A star is born!


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for your replies guys! I'll Edit stuff into this comment later, as I'm on my phone, but I just wanted to acknowledge 'yall!

(Ps) I'd be honored if someone made a video of me rescuing pigeons, and if I ever see one, STRAIGHT TO MY FACEBOOK PAGE!!


----------



## tigtoy (Aug 12, 2012)

H, i'm from Toronto Canada too. Its interesting to hear about this Dufferinflock. Where is it located i mean like where do you go to feed them. What is like the location's address? I might go there someday.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

November-X-Scourge said:


> Thanks for your replies guys! I'll Edit stuff into this comment later, as I'm on my phone, but I just wanted to acknowledge 'yall!
> 
> (Ps) I'd be honored if someone made a video of me rescuing pigeons, and if I ever see one, STRAIGHT TO MY FACEBOOK PAGE!!


We need a video, definetely!
I am struggling with frustration to get some string feet pigeons lately.I used to catch them easy, but it seems the ones i caought were hungry. But now when i feed the flock, they all barge in except the ones with bad feed who always stay on the outside of the mob feeding in frenzy.

Good job!


----------



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

How is this lovely bird doing recently?


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

yes, in just my opinion, I think you should keep and care for this pigeon. he will not last in the wild with a disadvantage.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

She's dying. There's nothing I can do for her anymore. I should have let her while I had the chance.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh no!
What happened? I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear this. 

From what I saw in Cologne, pigeons with a stump (claws and toes missing), or two stumps, to walk on, didn't last more than a year on the streets.

I had a one-legged rescue taken in by a re-habber, and she said he was picked on and ostracised by her other re-habs for the first year she had him in her small aviary.

Larry


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I know a footless male... I've not been sure wether to take him or not, as -to be honest- I question how happy my _remaining_ pigeons are, Not having free flight and all. Especially now, Maid (the topic here) was grooming her mate as he died -cuddling with her.


----------

